# FNAB today...question.



## Nell84 (Jul 5, 2015)

I had my nodules biopsied today due to vascularity, microcalcs, and mixed echogenicity on ultrasound. The radiologist was mostly quiet during the biopsy but at one point he said to the tech. "Im trying to get that center out, its colloid. 
Im so confused by this. I know colloid tissue = benign..but can they tell that for sure just by the UD guiding the needle? And if so...why even spend all that time getting it out?? 
PS..im so sore. One of my nodules was inferior and they had to go extremely deep. Anyone else have soreness afterwards?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nope, they cannot tell by the u/s. Things can look suspicious, but there's not way to tell without the pathology results.

And, yup, soreness is pretty common. Take Advil and ice that neck!


----------



## Nell84 (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you for the reply. I wondered why he even said that at all. 
I did t expect this to hurt honestly...lol. i mean i knew it wouldnt be fun but holy moly...i held tears in until I finally got almost outside and then just couldnt anymore! I think its more that its nerve wracking because of the vulnerable area combined with the relief of it being over


----------

